# rotational grazing here I come !!!!



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Yay! :clap: :leap: my brother helped me divide the goat's pen in two over the last few days. We've seeded the one they're not on right now and a great rain is watering them in at the moment! It isn't perfect but it's a step in the right direction. I've been felling bad about the sparse grass for a while now despite the fact that I let them browse free fairly often.
The coolest thing is that the division is just 3 electric wires and so far it's working... but we'll see.... onder: my goats are more along these lines when it comes to escaping  than these :angelgoat: 
yes I'll admit it, that last sentence was mostly just me loving the smiley face thingies (emoticons?) 
mostly this post is me bragging  but if anyone has any experience with this and any advice let me know !


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

3 strands of electric....... I see your goats making the great escape ......... The grass is always greener on the other side and since your seeding it will be even more green.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

We have a small hobby farm on 5 acre's and are kinda new to the goat world. Last summer we bought a net fence so we could move it around the property while the other area's were regrowing! Worked out great for us! This year ( once the snow is gone) were going to put up permenant fencing and make 3 big pasture's :dance: Sound's like a good plan to me might need a few more strand's of wire though... Where there's a will there's a way


----------



## BreezyMeadows (Jun 13, 2011)

This is a bit late but wanted to chime in. We use poultry netting for our goats and move them every five days. We fortunately have the space to be able keep them moving and never return to the same place twice in the same year. We have 80 acres of old farm land we are trying to open up and they are great at helping with this, pigs and chickens follow them in the same five day succession. I like having the portable fencing even though it is more work it is so nice to be able to move them around and have them in the front lawn to help mow the grass down! The poultry netting also works great for keeping them inside. We cut the bottom three strands so they aren't electric which makes it easier to keep it from grounding out. Hope it's working out for you!


----------

